# What is a continental climate for you?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

For me, it is not about how cold winters are. It is about how big the average temp difference between the coldest and hottest month is.

If a city has a mean temp of +5*C in coldest month and a mean temp of +35*C in hottest month, I would say the climate is continental because there is 30*C different on average between the coldest and hottest month.

Do you agree with me on that?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Any location where the hotels serve a continental breakfast.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Any location where the hotels serve a continental breakfast.


Can't they serve it in oceanic climates?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

My dream climate is a continental climate with cold winters, though.

A mean temp of -15*C in coldest month and a mean temp of +20*C in hottest month. An average temperature difference of 35*C between the coldest and the hottest month is ideal. I am a winter person but the climate should be continental and must warm up in summer. And, winters should not be windy but it should take good amount of snowfall. The heat in summer should be dry. I must get heat in summer but dry heat. A great continental climate.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Here in the hellish oven that is Alabama, I don't know what the average monthly temps are, but I'm willing to bet we come pretty close to what you're describing. Right now, outdoor temps are in the mid-90s F (mid-30s C) with upwards of 80% humidity, putting the heat index well over 100 (37 C). It's brutal. 
But come January, you can walk outside and it might be 35 F (~2C). The climate frequently explores both extremes. It actually snows here at least once a year; we even had a white Christmas just a few years ago. 
Maybe this is why everyone in this state is so fat- they just don't want to go outside.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Gordontrek said:


> Here in the hellish oven that is Alabama, I don't know what the average monthly temps are, but I'm willing to bet we come pretty close to what you're describing. Right now, outdoor temps are in the mid-90s F (mid-30s C) with upwards of 80% humidity, putting the heat index well over 100 (37 C). It's brutal.
> But come January, you can walk outside and it might be 35 F (~2C). The climate frequently explores both extremes. It actually snows here at least once a year; we even had a white Christmas just a few years ago.
> Maybe this is why everyone in this state is so fat- they just don't want to go outside.


If the average low in January is +2*C and average high in July is +35*C, the climate is not continental at all but if the mean temp is +2*C in January and +35*C in July, then the climate is really continental.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I don’t particularly care for hot summers, but realy like cold winters. speedskating outdoors ! 
I’m afraid we won’t see much of that in the Netherlands. Tepid, drizzly winters, temparatures well above freezing point. Yuk.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Having lived in Florida, I found a new appreciation for living within a 4 seasons climate, as NYC was when I was there.

Seeing Santa Claus in Bermuda shorts was so depressing and wrong.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Jos said:


> I don't particularly care for hot summers, but realy like cold winters. speedskating outdoors !
> I'm afraid we won't see much of that in the Netherlands. Tepid, drizzly winters, temparatures well above freezing point. Yuk.


I like seasonality. What I dont like is humidity. I feel too hot but when I check the temp, it is only 31*C or 32*C but it really feels hot because of humidity. I sweat. I dont wanna feel the temp higher than it is. I live in a sea side city. Oceanic Climate.


----------

